# OWNING 2 GSDs ???????



## armauro

We just got our 1st GSD/dog at 58 years old retired after much consternation/indecision - there was a big forum on puppy buyer remorse- well we hit the lottery with our Kirchenwald 13 month old dog-we have had him 6 weeks- he is simply the most handsome and best house dog anyone could want / expect. He is simply the best! This dog has changed my life- for the better- I am more patient etc.

Now our GSD Schutzhund trainer has a 2 year old female he inherited from a breeder who sent her to him for training but she wont bite so no Sch. and the breeder wont pay the BH training so he has the dog for sale - she is well BH trained but not so house trained having been lost in the system between the breeder and trainer- she needs to be spayed if we keep her- we are test driving her at our home in Ct. with our male and they get along just fine.
Are we crazy for even thinking of dealing with another dog- also he wants big $- 4500- for this dog because of her training and he says her pedigree is better than my male. I think an older female is not worth that kind of $ but cant piss off my trainer- my breeder has 6 1 year or older females for sale! No demand for females compared tomales I guess.

Any thoughts or helpful advice?


----------



## LadyHawk

If you can't afford the $4500. I'd say back away - Enjoy your baby and when you ARE ready for a second JUMP wholeheartedly into it.

I would get a fourth - if not for the veterinary costs- and DH wanting NO MORE than three,,,,,,, of well ..... we all have a limitation or two.


----------



## armauro

It is not a ? of affordability but practicality of owning 2 dogs and what is FAIR $ for a 2 year old GSD.


----------



## pupresq

As far as having two dogs, or dealing with two dogs, I think it all sounds fine. IMO two is the ideal number. They play together and can be dogs together but it's not overwhelming. When I've had two dogs, I don't find two any harder than one, and in some ways they're easier but you know best what your lifestyle is like and what you're comfortable with. Granted, I have 4 plus fosters at the moment, so I may not be the best yardstick by which to judge the "right" number of dogs!









As far as the price, I can't see spending/charging that kind of $ for a dog that you aren't looking to do something really specific with - Really great bloodlines or not. That seems much more relevant for a dog that has the drive and the bloodlines being purchased as a breeding or competition prospect. It sounds like he's trying to make up for his losses but kind of at her expense. There are plenty of physically and mentally sound dogs out there who would make terrific pets and don't cost that much. Not every dog from great breedings is a breeding (or competition) prospect themselves - and with her not biting, that sounds like the case here. $4500 seems awfully steep for a dog being purchased as a pet, even with some basic training.


----------



## dOg

Not quite house trained?
Won't bite?
I don't care what the pedigree says, that's sounds like a rescue.
I'd take a pass, and consider finding another trainer.


----------



## mkennels

I can't see that kind of money for a female that is going to be spayed and you are not going to do really anything but have another wonderful pet, it would be different if you was going to breed and show her but you are not, if the price is too high just tell him nicely that you can't afford that right now.


----------



## pupresq

And just to clarify my post - I wouldn't have to think twice about _spending_ $4500 on a dog if they needed it for a medical procedure or something like that. It's not that I think spayed dogs or pets are worth any less, but I can't see paying that as a purchase price.


----------



## Guest

> Originally Posted By: dOg
> Not quite house trained?
> Won't bite?
> 
> I don't care what the pedigree says, that's sounds like a rescue.
> 
> I'd take a pass, and consider finding another trainer.


Good advice IMO.

As for getting a second dog, yes it is indeed actually easier than one dog. I'll always have two.


----------



## armauro

the dog was sent to the trainer to get Sch. titled, therefore her pups would be worth much more- I gather tittled dogs bring more $- when she displayed no bite drive- there goes the title and the $- therefore breeder had no need for the dog and the trainer wasnt paid for his work getting her to BH- she hasnt done a trial as yet.


----------



## BlackGSD

Either the trainer needs to give the dog back to the breeder and make THEM pay the bill, OR he needs to "eat it" and sell the dog for a realistic price. The trainer trying to get you to pay a training bill that YOU didn't ask for isn't right in my book. 

To me asking anyone to pay $4500 for a PET is silly. And the fact that she isn't even house broke means she still NEEDS WORK to even make a good pet.

As fas as her pedigree being better than your dogs, SO WHAT! There are plenty of dogs in shelters or resuce that have great pedigrees too. And they aren't asking $4500 for THEM. Having a great pedigree means NOTHING if all you want is a house pet.


----------



## SunCzarina

What Tracy and dOg said. So she's got a fab pedigree. You can't breed her, you can't work her so she'll be a lovely pet with a nice family tree. Not worth the $$$$ in my opinion.

That said, having 2 dogs is easier than 1. Having 2 young high drive dogs is going to be pandemonium on a rainy day. I had a male female pair that were 3 years apart and they still drove me nuts some days.

If you are looking for a friend for your male, there's lots of nice dogs in rescue that aren't going to cost 4500.


----------



## javaluuver

I can vouch for having 2 GSDs at one time - Zeke & Obi are so bonded and do so much together, and woe is one of them if one has to go to work with me w/o the other one... they both get freaky until they're united again LoL ... I had my first GSD by herself for 12.5yrs but in hindsight I wish I had 2 ... oh well .. lesson learned ... if your lifestyle can handle it, it's great to have 2 - you just get twice the amount of hair too LoL ... invest in a FURminator LoL and a good vacuum.









As for the cost - I agree with the others. She's going to be a pet/companion ... $4500 is an awful lot for that - and rescues are great







... and she's not even housebroken at 2yo? ouch!


----------



## katieliz

the thought 'and i have a bridge in brooklyn to sell you too' comes to mind. that's terrible. jmho.


----------



## katieliz

didn't mean owning two gsd's was terrible. for sure two is not much more trouble than one. and so much fun for each other.


----------



## ken k

2 seems to be the magic # like its been said earlier $4500 for a pet and buddy, no way, you can find excellent GSD`s in rescues


----------



## armauro

I am have misrepresented the housebroken part- she is crate trained and wont pandp in the house but her in home behavior needs refining- ie no getting on furniture, begging at the table ....
She is a wonderful GSD but the personality of a lab- always wanting affection- actually she seems starved for attention....
She is already bonding with my wife... will be hard to give up... but even as a family pet she doesnt play like my male which is okay by us but for a family with kids?
I am doing this trainer a favor if I took her bc she would be in a nice home with people who have the time for her.


----------



## arycrest

I added my second GSD in 1982 and have had a mulitple GSD household since then - I've had up to 7 at one time, currently have 5 (two elderly), and my goal is to have no more than 3 in the futrue. Despite the fact that all the Hooligans are bonded to me, enjoy my company, etc., they still enjoy having other dogs to play with, run around with, etc. I think adding the second dog is a great idea. 

IMHO $4,500 for a housepet is an outrageous price to pay. If the trainer allowed the breeder to get that far behind in paying the bill that's too bad. But, the trainer shouldn't rip someone off, selling a pet quality dog for $4,500, as a way to make up for his sloppy business practices.


----------



## pupresq

By the time my GSD fosters get placed they are usually housebroken, crate trained, and have good house manners. They are also spayed/neutered, fully vaccinated (rabies, DHLP-PV, and bordatella), dewormed, HW tested, on HW/flea and tick preventative, and microchipped (with registration paid). We charge an adoption fee between $150 and $250. This guy wants you to pay his training bill and that's just not right. 



> Quote:actually she seems starved for attention....


She very well may be.



> Quote: I took her bc she would be in a nice home with people who have the time for her.


This is what makes me sad here. It seems like the trainer is putting $ before the welfare of the dog. The poor thing deserves a home not to be slave to her superior bloodlines.


----------



## big_dog7777

> Originally Posted By: ArycrestIMHO $4,500 for a housepet is an outrageous price to pay. If the trainer allowed the breeder to get that far behind in paying the bill that's too bad. But, the trainer shouldn't rip someone off, selling a pet quality dog for $4,500, as a way to make up for his sloppy business practices.


I agree completely. $4500 for a sport wash out??? That's literally outrageous. If she was a high end sport prospect with an amazing pedigree with siblings working at high levels in sport or PSD work that still would be rather expensive. A BH is not that hard to attain.


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: armauroI am doing this trainer a favor if I took her bc she would be in a nice home with people who have the time for her.


No, you are doing the trainer a "favor" by paying $4500 for a HOUSE PET.

It sounds like you ahve already made up your mind. That is YOUR right as it is YOUR money. But I wonder if maybe the trainer KNEW you would get attached to her and figured it would be an easy way to get $4500. Because most folks wouldn't pay that for a pet. Especially when there are GSDs dying in shelters everyday that could be had for $100 or so and would be just as good (or better) as a pet.


----------



## SunCzarina

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDEspecially when there are GSDs dying in shelters everyday that could be had for $100 or so and would be just as good (or better) as a pet.


No lie, I spent $5 on the best dog I've ever had. I had to pay for her spay but looks like you'd have to do that for this dog.

If money is no object and you love this girl, then go for it.


----------



## BlackPuppy

Offer the guy $2000. The dog only has BH training and not even the title?


----------



## LARHAGE

> Originally Posted By: armauroI am have misrepresented the housebroken part- she is crate trained and wont pandp in the house but her in home behavior needs refining- ie no getting on furniture, begging at the table ....
> She is a wonderful GSD but the personality of a lab- always wanting affection- actually she seems starved for attention....
> She is already bonding with my wife... will be hard to give up... but even as a family pet she doesnt play like my male which is okay by us but for a family with kids?
> I am doing this trainer a favor if I took her bc she would be in a nice home with people who have the time for her.


Thats wonderful that your doing your trainer a favor, but he sure isn't doing you one, there is no way to justify charging you that much money for a female pet that will not be bred and did not excel at the purpose for which she was intended. There are virtually thousands of dogs just as nice in rescues that would suit your purposes just as well. It's an insane price.


----------



## selzer

There are people out there that like the idea of a good looking pet with excellent bloodlines, but without the drive and bitework of a schutzhund dog. They like the idea of a dog that is already through basic training, and has solid nerves. 

If they had no thought of breeding the girl, the fact that they will have to spay her is no major catastrophe. 

2 years old is not giriatric and for an older couple who already has a youngster, it sounds like she is almost ideal. 

The price is steep and I would probably ask them to go down to $2000 as she is pet-quality and needs to be spayed. This is something that a dog-person should understand. She is not as valuable to another person because that person cannot breed her and cannot do protection type work or sport with her. 

However, she is valuable in that she has had good breeding, good training, and temperament IS everything. If she is healthy, and that suggest hip and elbow testing as well as anything else you can think of on the fly, she IS more valuable (dollars and cents) than a rescue that is of unknown origin and health background and training, and experiences. 

So it really depends on your circumstances, do you want a second dog? If so, do you want a puppy or an older dog? Puppies are always a crap shoot, you can easily pay $2000 or more and end up with a two year old with a lot worse problems than this bitch. 

Also, you know what you are getting with the bitch, the size, the color, the temperament, the energy level, the intelligence, the beauty, a puppy or a rescue can give you some surprises. 

Whatever you decide to do with this girl is understandable. The pricetag is steep, and this fellow may have sized up your pocket book before suggesting it. But if the girl is everything you would like in a second dog, well, it may be worth it. Don't worry about getting suckered by the trainer, what goes around, comes around. You know the price is high, else you would not have asked. Sometimes we can choose to pay out, knowing that the terms were unfair, but going with it anyway. 

No whining or complaining about it later though. 

I would ask about a health guarantee. Ask what is included in this $4500. But if you really, really want the dog, just ante up, and keep it to yourself. It is not the bitch's fault that her current owner is a yayhoo. It would be very nice for you to get the nice girl out of his hands.


----------



## pupresq

> Quote: than a rescue that is of unknown origin and health background and training, and experiences.


I will totally agree with you if by "rescue" you mean a dog straight from a shelter. There are wonderful dogs to be had there but adopting one is always a bit of a question mark. However, if we are including dogs from foster-based rescue groups in the category of "rescue" then I don't think that's true. 1. Though not common, in at least some cases, dogs in rescue _do_ come from known parentage - and that can be some pretty impressive lines. 2. Dogs coming from foster care very often also have basic obedience training as well as plenty of work with house skills. I'm not saying most of my fosters could walk out and get a CD but many could easily pass the CGC and get more titles with a little work. And I don't think I'm an exceptional foster in that regard. Any reputable rescue is going to do extensive testing of their dogs with kids, cats, other dogs, and will have a wealth of info about their foster animals temperament and abilities. 

As far as health assurances, yes, it can be a bit of a crap shoot, but we x-ray quite a few of our dogs so sometimes at least orthopedic info is indeed available. 

I'm not saying this isn't a great dog - sounds like she is, I just want to clarify what rescue dogs can be because there are often misperceptions about them.


----------



## armauro

I guess 'selzer' says it all- do you want her and how much- in some cases you just have to put it up and shut up- everyone is entitled to ask what they see fit for their stuff- something is only worth what someone will pay for it ie real estate.


----------



## BlackGSD

Just in the last few months I have seen dogs in shelters and with rescue organizations that are TITLED. It isn't just dogs with unknown backgrounds or "issues" that end up in shelters and rescues.


----------



## Cameo

I agree with Selzer.

This is really sad. The prices is exorbitant - the dog still needs a lot of work and isn't capable of doing what she was trained to do........but she sounds like a wonderful dog......the idiot trainer needs to sell her to you at a reasonable price and put her needs ahead of the monetary crap.


That being said, if you have fallen in love with the dog, the two dogs are getting along, everyone is happy, you are committing to this dogs entire life and you can afford this - then maybe the cost isn't what should be the priority. I would hate to see the dog lose.


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDJust in the last few months I have seen dogs in shelters and with rescue organizations that are TITLED. It isn't just dogs with unknown backgrounds or "issues" that end up in shelters and rescues.


i'll add that i'm one of those who lucked out and got quite a bit of background info on my rescue dogs. they are nothing fancy (titles and such) and sure there are a few missing pieces - but i believe if it was THAT important, i'd be able to get even more info.

on gia i got - breeder & birthday.
on tilden i got - vague breeder info, birthday, previous owner situation (kept outdoors, raised with kids), reason for relinquish (divorce).

that was enough for me







no fancy bragging rights, but i think tildens bullet story is more interesting then letters behind his name.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I think owning 2 dogs is great, however, I would not pay that kind of money for the dog you are describing. NO WAY!!! VGSR currently has a female GSD with a BH for adoption.


----------



## marylou

> Originally Posted By: armauroI guess 'selzer' says it all- do you want her and how much- in some cases you just have to put it up and shut up- everyone is entitled to ask what they see fit for their stuff- *something is only worth what someone will pay for it ie real estate*.


Sounds like price is not the issue for you; if not, I say go for it.

I've always had 2 dogs; Heidi and Tasha "tolerated" each other, but Misha and Chaos are inseparable. Two is easier (imo) than one.


----------



## Heidibu

Wow, $4,500! That trainer is definately trying to regain his expenses at your "expense." I agree with the poster that suggested offering $2K. There is always room for negotiation in any deal. 

Sounds like you want her, sounds like she is meshing with your family. If you've got the funds and it feels right...play the negotiating game to get the price down; because $4,500 is just not right.

I've always been a 2 dog person. I'm a big believer in companionship and when I'm not around...I don't want my dog to be alone.


----------



## Emoore

If you end up buying this dog, give me a call. . . I'd like to do some business with you.









Seriously, this guy saw you coming a long way off.


----------



## selzer

Personally, given I had the money, I would pay it NOT to deal with a rescue. I know that will get me crucified here, but frankly, a rescue would not let my buy (oops I mean adopt for a goodly sum) a dog. This is because I am a breeder, I have several intact dogs, I work full time (and am single/live alone), the dog would be outside (in a kennel) during the daytime, and the list goes on. 

I am not the only person in the world that does not want to deal with rescues, nor is mine the only situation where people shrink from rescues. A guy at work, and excellent dog owner was vehement about NOT going with a rescue. He did not like the magnitude of the questioning involved to take on a dog. He preferred to get them directly from a shelter. 

A rescue dog is ALWAYS a crap shoot. Sorry, even foster based rescues. There is no way that the average Joe can completely research every rescue out there. Nor is data found on the internet always up to date about policies and practices. You may think you found the best possible rescue, only to find after you adopted your dog that the rescue changed its policy on fostering, temperament tests, and on the line, due to lack of funding, or lack of space. I am not saying you CAN'T get a good dog from a good foster program from a good rescue, there is just no guarantee. 

There are rescues out there that claim foster programs that do little more than turn the dogs around, and send them out with a new family. There was one lady discussed on here that was stealing dogs to "adopt" them out to paying customers. Some rescuers are one step away from hoarders, just like some breeders are one step away from puppy mills. While other rescues and their volunteers are wonderful people who will do anything for the dogs they are trying to help. The thing is finding who is reputable before getting your heart stuck on a puppy. 

The bitch this guy has sounds like exactly what he wants. That is really a lot more that half the battle. Now only money is an obstacle. For me, a bitch I could never breed would have to poop out solid gold for me to pay that kind of money for her. But my circumstances may be very different from the OP. So try offering $1000, and settling on two (given the health stuff is as you want it).


----------



## BlackGSD

Selzer,

There is no way a rescue would let me adopt a dog either. I don't have a fenced yard. The fact that I have one dog that is 9yo and one that is 10yo and just last year had to put down one that was 17yo wouldn't matter I'm sure. Heck, I managed to keep them alive and HOME with no fence! I also live on 100 acres so not exactly in the "city". I don't NEED a fenced yard.


----------



## pupresq

Tracy - I wouldn't be so sure. We've had several threads about this but there still seem to be a lot of misconceptions about rescues. Rescue groups, like breeders, are a diverse bunch with a variety of policies. Fences or the lack thereof are not necessarily the make or break thing about an application for many of us. 

Selzer - if you have no interest in rescuing a dog or working with a rescue group, that's certainly your prerogative, my comment was just to clarify that quite often a great deal _is_ known about rescue dogs before placement. Every one of your arguments about changing policies or things not being what they were preported to be could equally be made about breeders. In that sense, getting _any_ dog is a crap shoot.


----------



## armauro

Further to this whole story of the $4500 dog- My wife was walking her at my club and was approached by very sucessful biz exec who asked about the beautiful shepherd and she replied that it wasn't hers and she was for sale- how much? He said he would gladly pay the price for the dog- she was exactly what he was looking for........when we bought our first and only male- quality breeders were quoting us 3500 for pick of litter puppies to 1500.
At the other end of the spectrum a surgeon at the marina wanted to buy her and when I quoted the $ he nearly flipped - he was thinking $800. We are not brokering dogs we just walk the both of them and people are always commeenting how great they both look
GO FIGURE!


----------



## Heidibu

Sorry if I missed it...but have you posted a pic of your $4,500 foster? I'd love to see her.


----------



## armauro

She is not a foster but we are testing her out for a week to experience 2 dogs and her. Her father is a national sieger wda champ.


----------



## Heidibu

Yes, in my mind you are fostering her, caring for her, if only for a couple of weeks. A test drive, right?

I do hope it all works out so she gets to stay with you and your wife...


----------



## selzer

BlackGSD, 

Yes, all dogs are a crapshoot. Puppies from any breeder are. You can get guarantees, you can get the bloodlines you want, you can get them out of parents and grandsires of the working trait you are looking for, you can find them healthy back several generations, but you may not end up with what you want at all. So getting a two year old that fits your bill is already more than half the battle. 

Getting a dog that is older is also a crap shoot to a certain extent. You have to ask why the dog needed to be rehomed and hope people are being straight with you. A rescue can foster a young dog and never realize that the dog will go completely balistic if he sees a cat inside a carrier, or a little dog in someone's arms, or a man with cutoff shorts on. There are only so many socialization experiences that you can pick out and maybe the month or two the dog was in the rescue did not unearth the ones that cause a particular dog to display a behavior that the original owners could not manage. 

Getting an older dog from a breeder means almost the same thing, getting a dog that is very likely to lack socialization and may need a lot of work on how to live inside the home with the family rather than in a secure kennel environment. 

Getting an older dog from anyone means you do not know if the dog has been abused or neglected or has a nasty habbit that will need to be broken. 

If you turn down a dog that was perfect in every way except for the price tag, and go to a rescue and bring home a dog of similar looks and age for a fraction of the cost; when things start going wrong (and they will) are you going to wonder that maybe you should have bought the more expensive dog? 

What will for sure go wrong? When the dog has a health problem at age seven. When the dog has an accident in the house. When the dog becomes fear/aggressive towards the mailman. When the dog gets a skin condition. When the dog ________ (fill it in). 

Will things go wrong with the expensive dog? Absolutely, but then it is not your fault for buying the cheaper dog. It is then your fault for not getting a mutt from a shelter. 

There is no winning. 

If you find an adult dog with the temperament, personality, size, looks, energy level you want, and you can afford the price tag, it may make more sense that hanging around shelters and rescues to find a similar dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

> Originally Posted By: selzer
> If you turn down a dog that was perfect in every way except for the price tag, and go to a rescue and bring home a dog of similar looks and age for a fraction of the cost; when things start going wrong (and they will) are you going to wonder that maybe you should have bought the more expensive dog?



I think what you don't get is that many of people who are going to rescues and shelters aren't doing it for themselves, they are doing it for the dogs. Not the price savings. 

Could I afford a "high end" dog? If I wanted to I could (not now-with my current dogs adding another dog would not be feasible in any way-that would be nuts!







). Cost is not the issue. I just wanted to say that-it's not like bargain shopping at the Dollar Tree. 

Also, I am not impressed with the price someone pays, or would pay for a dog, I am not impressed by someone's position (Senator Williams ring a bell?) or profession, I am impressed by the love someone has for their dog, the quality of care, safety, and training they provide, and their ability to treat their dog with empathy. A dog is not a status symbol.


----------



## doggiedad

i doubt your trainer has a dog with a better pedigree than your Kirchenwald dog. i think you should settle in with the dog you have now. it's only been 6 weeks. get some more training in and then definitely get another dog. we have a GSD and a Grey Hound. we're open for another dog. the GF said the next dog will be small and a rescue. i like the contrast of two larger dogs and a little nipper together.


----------



## Guest

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: selzer
> If you turn down a dog that was perfect in every way except for the price tag, and go to a rescue and bring home a dog of similar looks and age for a fraction of the cost; when things start going wrong (and they will) are you going to wonder that maybe you should have bought the more expensive dog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think what you don't get is that many of people who are going to rescues and shelters aren't doing it for themselves, they are doing it for the dogs. Not the price savings.
> 
> Could I afford a "high end" dog? If I wanted to I could (not now-with my current dogs adding another dog would not be feasible in any way-that would be nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Cost is not the issue. I just wanted to say that-it's not like bargain shopping at the Dollar Tree.
> 
> Also, I am not impressed with the price someone pays, or would pay for a dog, I am not impressed by someone's position (Senator Williams ring a bell?) or profession, I am impressed by the love someone has for their dog, the quality of care, safety, and training they provide, and their ability to treat their dog with empathy. A dog is not a status symbol.
Click to expand...

Well said, Jean!


----------



## selzer

"I think what you don't get is that many of people who are going to rescues and shelters aren't doing it for themselves, they are doing it for the dogs. Not the price savings."

Someone on this thread suggested a rescue, that they could get a cheaper dog going through a rescue. It was not the OPs question I do not think. But I will play:

If it is not about the price savings, they should "rescue" this bitch as it definitely needs a home, and she seems perfect for the couple. 

I do not want to see these people regretting letting this dog that they seem to like get away, for the promise that there are just as good of dogs that would suit them just as well from rescues (for a lot cheaper). And, like it or not, without even thinking about it, such regrets are often transferred to the lucky pup that is the replacement.


----------



## selzer

Another thing, buying a puppy from a puppy mill in order to "rescue it" is simply criminal in my opinion, because you are encouraging the puppy mill to continue.

But this trainer guy obtained this dog when the owners refused to pay. He probably would be much happier with a "paid in full" in his account rather than a dog that is washed out of the program. He is unlikely to continue to wash out dogs to sell them for exhorbitant fees. So there is really not the element of not wanting to encourage the puppy mill here.


----------



## Guest

I don't see where Jean said anything about buying a dog from a puppy mill. A dog from a rescue would normally be well vetted before being placed with a family.


----------



## selzer

I know GSDad, but a lot of people want to go to rescues so they are not being part of the problem -- that element is not in this situation.


----------



## armauro

This thread was started regarding the experience/work/responsibility of owning 2 GSDs and the circumstances surrounding our borrowed female who was for sale. Our family has bonded with this dog and my wife and I decided to keep her because she is a nice family pet.
I dont like the price but cant negotiate it and we feel we can give her a better home and company for my 15 month old perfect male.
I thought of buying another dog from our breeder but the family likes her.
For us especially me, there a real pride of ownership in our dog now dogs.That is why we want them trained in obedience etc...nothing worse than a big dog out of control.


----------



## selzer

Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## Heidibu

Congrats on the decision! Enjoy! I understand the pride; I feel the same way.

Have fun with the training.


----------



## SunCzarina

I hope she makes a wonderful addition to your life. Pictures...


----------



## arycrest

Congrats on your new dog, hope you have many enjoyable years with her!!!


----------



## marylou

Congratulations! Please post pictures when you can ~


----------



## Timber1

I tend to agree with most of the comments. The price is way to high and the breeder is not cutting any breaks. But adding something likes "sounds like a rescue" is an insult to use that deal with rescue dogs.

I have a high end European working GSD, and a few months ago ago adopted a six year old rescue. The rescue, a female named Paris, is a perfect fit for my male GSD. 

So don't ignore the rescue dogs, as the last poster seems to imply. You may find that perfect dog among the rescues and save about 4 grand.

As for having two dogs, in my opinion this is not a big issue. However, once you take on a third the time commitments, etc. are extensive.


----------

